# Börsenspiel-App für Android ?



## amdfreak (24. August 2011)

*Börsenspiel-App für Android ?*

Hi ! 
Ich wollte wissen, ob jemand eine andere börsenspiel-App als Market Millionnaire kennt ! 
MfG
amdfreak


----------



## neubau_86 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Börsenspiel-App für Android ?*

Ich glaube ich habe da etwas für dich: SUPERTRADER . Habe die APP selbst entwickelt und kann sie natürlich nur empfehlen. Die Börsenspiel-App ist kostenlos und hat zahlreiche Vorteile:

- kostenlos
- realtime Kurse
- >1.000 Aktien und ETCs
- Short-Funktion
- Börsennachrichten
- ...

Einfach mal im Market suchen, ist erst seit heute online.

Würde mich sehr über einige Kommentare hier freuen.


----------



## Hagrid (23. November 2011)

*AW: Börsenspiel-App für Android ?*

Öööh, Link ist tot / Website leer? 
Für alle, die zu faul zum Suchen sind: https://market.android.com/details?...JvZXJzZW5wb2ludC5hbmRyb2lkLnN1cGVydHJhZGVyIl0.

Edith sagt: Kurze Rückmeldung zu Supertrader: W00t, man braucht einen Account bei irgendeinem Forum, bei welchem man sich nicht mal komfortabel vom Smartphone aus registrieren kann?! Sorry, aber das ist ein totales No-Go! (Lustiges Wort )


----------



## neubau_86 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Börsenspiel-App für Android ?*

Der Link sollte nun gehen. Primär ist Supertrader die mobile Version von Boersenpoint, das ist auch das Forum wo man sich anmeldet, denn darüber läuft die Anmeldung. Die Registration ist kostenlos und mit keinen Risiken verbunden. Ich gebe dir aber recht, dass das nicht die beste Art ist sich zu registrieren. Aus diesem Grund arbeiten wir jetzt an einer Registration auf Supertrader. Ich danke dir für deine Kritik, die ist berechtigt.


----------

